# Intel Quad core and and Octa-core (8 CPUs) will be released soon



## maroon1 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Yorkfield* will be released in the third quarter of 2007, and *Kentsfield* (quad core)  will be released in November next month.

This from wikipedia
[FONT=verdana, arial, helvetica]             Future processors  
[/FONT]





> * Conroe*
> 
> In October 2006, leaked Intel roadmaps unveiled that Intel plans to release four additional Core 2 Duo Processors. The release in 2007 will coincide with that of the Intel Bearlake chipset. The new processors will be the Core 2 Duo E6650, E6750, E6800, and E6850. Processor with a number ending in "50" will have a 1333 MHz FSB. The processors will all have 4 MB of Level 2 cache. Their clock frequency will be similar to that of the already released processors with the same first two digits (E6600, E6700, X6800)





> *Penryn*
> 
> The successor to the Merom, code-named *Penryn* will most likely debut the 45 nanometer process that will be also used for the Kentsfield sequel, Yorkfield. Announcements about Penryn are expected by mid-2007.





> *Kentsfield*
> 
> *Kentsfield* is the codename for the first quad-core version of the Core 2 processor. The first model of Kentsfield, the Core 2 Extreme QX6700, will arrive with a clock speed of 2.67 GHz and two 4 MB L2 caches in November 2006, at a price of $999, the same as the Core 2 Extreme X6800. Initial samples of the processor had substantially higher power consumption than their Core 2 Duo counterparts (approx. 130 watts), however the retail version is expected to have a thermal envelope of 80 W.The top-of-the-line Kentsfield CPU will be branded Core 2 Extreme, while the mainstream versions will be called Core 2 Quad. Unlike AMD's 4x4 (which refers to two dual-core processors on one motherboard), Kentsfield will be a one socket solution; for example, the QX6700 will be two E6700 chips connected together by a 1066 MHz FSB on one MCM, resulting in lower costs but less bandwidth to the northbridge. As can be expected, 4 cores scale very well in multi-threaded applications, such as video editing, ray-tracing, or rendering, where the performance doubles compared to an equally clocked Core 2 Duo. However single or dual-threaded applications, for example most games, will not benefit from the additional cores. For single threaded applications, initial performance reports indicate that this relatively small increase in FSB and processor speed does not dramatically increase overall performance alone; however, it does leave more room for high-speed, low latency RAM to significantly boost the numbers.





> *Yorkfield*
> 
> Earlier media reports suggested *Yorkfield* to be an octa-core (eight-core) processor consisting of 2 dies with four cores each. However the newest rumours indicate that *Yorkfield* will be the quad-core successor to the Kentsfield processor. It will have a 45 nanometer process, and be a single die design, unlike the Kentsfield, which has been compared to basically two separate Conroe cores in one socket. The Yorkfield will have 8 MB of fully shared L2 cache (the Kentsfield has two separate 4M L2 caches, shared separately by each pair of processors). An across-the-board increase in bus speed (connection to the northbridge, etc.) to greater than 1333 MHz is hoped for by this point, as all processors will be primarily limited by the bus bandwidth. This may prove to be difficult, as past advancements in bus speed have come coupled with changes in how the data is sent. Yorkfield is also expected to be released supporting DDR3 memory (1333 MHz DDR), as suggested by certain enthusiast websites.





> *Allendale*
> 
> An E4300 Allendale (1.8 GHz, 800 MT/s FSB) will be released in the 1st quarter of 2007.





> *Merom* Merom was released on July 27, 2006, and has since been adopted by notebook manufacturers.
> A second wave of Merom processors featuring an 800 MT/s FSB and using the new Socket P is expected to launch in April 2007.  These chips will be part of the platform codenamed Santa Rosa. Low voltage versions are also planned for release in the same timeframe.





> *Conroe-L* Intel will offer a low-cost single-core version of Conroe, code-named "Conroe-L", starting from the second quarter 2007, according to an article on DailyTech. The new Conroe-L processors will not carry the Core nomenclature. Instead Intel is resuscitating the Pentium and Celeron brands for Conroe-L based products


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_core_2


----------



## Bramp (Oct 26, 2006)

what can you do with a Conroe-L compared to Celeron of same speed?


----------



## The_Beast (Oct 26, 2006)

that sounds so cool i really want one but wouldnt be able to buy one


----------



## bigl2007 (Oct 26, 2006)

are some of these quad cores gonna be socket 775?


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms (Oct 26, 2006)

bigl2007 said:


> are some of these quad cores gonna be socket 775?



Yep.


----------



## maroon1 (Oct 26, 2006)

yes I think "*Kentsfield" are going to be *socket 775


----------



## bigl2007 (Oct 26, 2006)

*thanks*

  awesome  cuz im gonna be building a socket 775 computer pretty soon


----------



## {LSK} Otacon (Oct 27, 2006)

pwnage


----------



## pyvnetrvne. (Oct 27, 2006)

Obviously Kentsfield is going to be LGA775.


----------



## holyjunk (Oct 27, 2006)

Though who knows with Intel's past of new motherboard requirements with the same socket scheem they might not work with current 775 socket motherboards.


----------



## pyvnetrvne. (Oct 27, 2006)

holyjunk125 said:


> Though who knows with Intel's past of new motherboard requirements with the same socket scheem they might not work with current 775 socket motherboards.


Kentsfield is coming out in about a week. Don't you think that Intel would have announced a new socket scheme by now if there was going to be one?


----------



## Angel.of.Death (Oct 28, 2006)

OK, but will having 8 cores REALLY be that much worthwhile? I mean, are we really gonna burn a DVD, play Oblivion, download torrents and encode DivX at the same time?


----------



## pyvnetrvne. (Oct 28, 2006)

Angel.of.Death said:


> OK, but will having 8 cores REALLY be that much worthwhile? I mean, are we really gonna burn a DVD, play Oblivion, download torrents and encode DivX at the same time?


No, but there are going to be programs in the future which will take advantage of the 8 cores.


----------



## Angel.of.Death (Oct 28, 2006)

You mean multi-threading?


----------



## Jet (Oct 28, 2006)

Wouldn't it be great to have an 8 core processor for Folding@Home


----------



## The Duke (Oct 28, 2006)

I wonder if the release of the the Quad Core is going to affect the price of the Core 2 Duo models.  The Pentium D's dropped in price by quite a bit when the Core 2 Duos were introduced, but D's were already on the market for some time.  In comparison, the Duo's have only been around for a few months so a major price drop is probably unlikely...


----------



## Geoff (Oct 28, 2006)

holyjunk125 said:


> Though who knows with Intel's past of new motherboard requirements with the same socket scheem they might not work with current 775 socket motherboards.



Some motherboards that are out now are already stating that they are compatible with Intel's new quad-core chips.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms (Oct 28, 2006)

[-0MEGA-];472514 said:
			
		

> Some motherboards that are out now are already stating that they are compatible with Intel's new quad-core chips.



I would think that most of the boards compatiable with the Core 2 Extreme chip should work.


----------



## holyjunk (Oct 28, 2006)

pyvnetrvne. said:


> Kentsfield is coming out in about a week. Don't you think that Intel would have announced a new socket scheme by now if there was going to be one?



I meant like the chipset. Like the core 2 duo didn't work with old socket 775 motherboards.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 29, 2006)

You guys do know that only the Extreme version of the quad-core is being released next month, right?  And the price on that will most likely be over $1000.

Intel aren't releasing their low-mid range version until Q1 of 2007.


----------



## holyjunk (Oct 29, 2006)

[-0MEGA-];473417 said:
			
		

> You guys do know that only the Extreme version of the quad-core is being released next month, right?  And the price on that will most likely be over $1000.
> 
> Intel aren't releasing their low-mid range version until Q1 of 2007.



Yes, I realized that but the question is why? I would think they would release them about the same time, or the low-mid range first then Extreme after.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 29, 2006)

holyjunk125 said:


> Yes, I realized that but the question is why? I would think they would release them about the same time, or the low-mid range first then Extreme after.



Because what there doing now, they have the first quad cores available to consumers, so theres no real rush to get out before AMD.

Besides, all the rich kids and hardcore gamers always want the best, and if the only quad-core is the $1K Extreme, then they'll get it.


----------



## Doom_Machine (Oct 29, 2006)

seems pointless now since most apps and games are multithreaded for 2 cpu's


----------



## Geoff (Oct 29, 2006)

Doom_Machine said:


> seems pointless now since most apps and games are multithreaded for 2 cpu's



Most games and apps still aren't truly multithreaded for dual-cores even.

You will only benefit from a quad-core really if you do lots of multi-tasking, or have programs that can utilize 4 cores.


----------



## Saurian (Oct 29, 2006)

Or want to run 4 folding consoles.  Or 3 and an X1900 GPU folding client.


----------



## maroon1 (Oct 30, 2006)

[-0MEGA-];473417 said:
			
		

> You guys do know that only the Extreme version of the quad-core is being released next month, right?  And the price on that will most likely be over $1000.
> .



No the Extreme version quad-core will be priced at $999, the same price as EX6800.  Search the price by google, or look at wikipedia, and you will see that


----------



## Warriorhazzard (Oct 30, 2006)

So is  going to be worth getting the quad core? To wait? To spend more money?   Im going to buy the E6600 Intel Core 2 Duo, IM I going to have or want  to upgrade soon?


----------



## Rambo (Oct 30, 2006)

maroon1 said:


> No the Extreme version quad-core will be priced at $999, the same price as EX6800.  Search the price by google, or look at wikipedia, and you will see that



And the E6300 was priced at $183 before it was released. The lowest I ever found it for was $220 after 2 weeks of it being released. The prices will definitely be in excess of $1000 for the first month or so.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 30, 2006)

maroon1 said:


> No the Extreme version quad-core will be priced at $999, the same price as EX6800.  Search the price by google, or look at wikipedia, and you will see that



I serched froogle and didnt find anything.  $999 sounds insanely cheap, seeing as how the X6800 was well over $1000 upon its initial release, and still sells for $945 on Newegg.


----------



## apj101 (Oct 30, 2006)

pyvnetrvne. said:


> Kentsfield is coming out in about a week. Don't you think that Intel would have announced a new socket scheme by now if there was going to be one?



i think he means that the chipset support may not be there


----------

